# Tablet PC Gt90x Schriftzug im Display



## ademoe (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Vater hat sich vor knapp 5 Wochen o.g. Tablet gekauft. Seit ca. 1 Woche erscheint im Vordergrund des Displays der Schriftzug "Demo" in roter, fetter Schrift. Im Hintergrund kann man trotzdem ganz normal agieren. Auf dem Gerät ist die Android-version 4.2.2 installiert. Auf Werkseinstellungen wurde das Gerät bereits zurückgesetzt - keine Veränderung. 

Hat einer eine Idee, wie ich das Problem beseitigen kann?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## hhammi (23. August 2015)

Hi,

ich hatte das selbe Problem! Lösung: Lade dir diese Datei runter und öffne die Datei auf dein Tablet, nach dem update macht das Tablet einen Neustart und der rote Demo Schriftzug ist weg!

 

<URL entfernt weil zu verdächtig>

​

Gruß hhammi


----------



## Carcharoth (23. August 2015)

Threadnekromantie *grusel*


----------

